# intel 82801 High definition audio. Intermittent sounds under KDE.



## a_n_d (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello to all! Recently I have  bought notebook  FSC Amilo series. It has intel 82801 HBM ICH8M sound card. I wrote in loader.conf 
snd_hda_load="YES", 
as result sound.ko was loaded to. Starting KDE and during loading, the sound sounds intermittently, with delays etc. And when Iâ€™m trying to open and listen some mp3-files the same problem. If somebody have/ had similar or same problem and have solved it PLEASE share your solution. 

Thanks in advance.


FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE


```
#pciconf

pcm0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x11071734 chip=0x284b8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H &SUBSYS_81EC1043&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D8'
    class      = multimedia

#kldstat

Id Refs Address    Size     Name
1   17 0xc0400000 9825b4   kernel
2    1 0xc0d83000 5464     vesa.ko
3    1 0xc0d89000 155e4    snd_hda.ko
4    2 0xc0d9f000 4a64c    sound.ko
5    1 0xc0dea000 de14     if_wpi.ko
6    1 0xc0df8000 25f60    wpifw.ko
7    1 0xc0e1e000 6a2c4    acpi.ko
8    1 0xc5656000 22000    linux.ko
```


----------

